# Washburn G30?



## Ajb667 (May 3, 2015)

I have a chance to get a Washburn g30 for super cheap, but the problem is, I can't find ANY info anywhere. Washburn's website doesn't even have anything about it. Anyone know anything about this model?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 3, 2015)

These were entry level models from the early 00's. Nothing to write home about. Were something like $250 brand new.


----------

